# Backward Slice nach Weiser



## Luki1512 (7. Nov 2021)

Hallo.

Ich muss im Studium als Aufgabe einen Backwards slice nach Weiser machen, hab aber nicht genau verstanden wie das funktioniert, bzw. was ich machen muss. Im Internet hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden.

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich das mache?

Danke schon im Voraus.

LG

PS: Da hab ich noch das Programm dazugeheftet, falls jemand konkrete Beispiele anführen will. Ich will aber keine Komplettlösung, da ich auch was dabei lernen will.


----------

